# Online Chatting?



## HipGnosis (Oct 10, 2017)

Does anyone know of an online chat room for seniors and/or retirees?

I had AOL for years.  Even when it was $12/mo, chatting online was cheap socialization and entertainment.   I even made a few real friends from there; across the country and one local - we've  helped ea other move, a few times each!

The only chatting I can find now is video sex chatting.   Definitely NOT looking for THAT.

Alternatively; would anyone be interested if I host a senior/retiree chat?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2017)

Go ahead with it.  Let's see what others think about it.  I have no objections.


----------



## Wren (Oct 10, 2017)

I don’t use chat rooms  personally HipGnosis but they are very popular, you might like to try the Buzz50 site, good luck if you decide to go ahead on Senior Forums


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 10, 2017)

Wren said:


> I don’t use chat rooms  personally HipGnosis but they are very popular, you might like to try the Buzz50 site, good luck if you decide to go ahead on Senior Forums




I dont use chat sites either but have seen it on Buzz50.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2017)

I guess I'm really dumb but I don't know what a chat room is or the difference between a blog and a forum so for now I don't know if I would like it or not.  I also don't know the difference between a chapter and a track while reading or listening to a book on my Kindle.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I guess I'm really dumb but I don't know what a chat room is or the difference between a blog and a forum so for now I don't know if I would like it or not.  I also don't know the difference between a chapter and a track while reading or listening to a book on my Kindle.



Live chat is a conversation among people in real time.  Meaning rather than a forum like this, where posts are read at the lesure of the reader or forum member, when you enter a chat room there are instant conversations going on among several people. Think virtual coctail party.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  I'll check out Buzz50 (and find out if I'm to old).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you Marie. I don't know if I'm up to that. To much quick thinking for me late at night or before my coffee. I don't do well at cocktail parties, maybe if I actually took a drink things might be different. lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 10, 2017)

I can't type fast enough to keep up with chat!!! By the time I answer, there are 10 more posts!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 10, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I'll check out Buzz50 (and find out if I'm to old).



You could also try a search for "Senior online chat rooms". I did and found a few.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 10, 2017)

You're not too old for Buzz50, no matter what age you are.

I'm not a fan of chat rooms unless there's just a few people on. I had to keep writing stuff like "No, sorry threadbear, I was talking to honeybee" only to find out honeybee had left the chat 4 whole minutes ago.


----------



## 911 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> I can't type fast enough to keep up with chat!!! By the time I answer, there are 10 more posts!!!View attachment 43218




Ken: Do like I did and get yourself some voice recognition software. Just look at what the computer typed before you send your message. I have had some issues with some bad language going out that I never said.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 10, 2017)

I tried a couple of senior chats but all they were talking about is grandkids and god. I don't have a dog in that fight about either of those things but I don't care to talk about them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 10, 2017)

911 said:


> Ken: Do like I did and get yourself some voice recognition software. Just look at what the computer typed before you send your message. I have had some issues with some bad language going out that I never said.



I've tried Dragon Speaking Naturally and had absolutely no luck with it. It must have trouble understanding my deep, manly voice.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 10, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I've tried Dragon Speaking Naturally and had absolutely no luck with it. It must have trouble understanding my deep, manly voice.



Your gorgeous six-pack probably derailed it.

I got Dragon when I broke my shoulder in the middle of a big project. I had to work to train it, but eventually it worked great.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 10, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Your gorgeous six-pack probably derailed it.



I'm fairly certain that was the problem.





> I got Dragon when I broke my shoulder in the middle of a big project. I had to work to train it, but eventually it worked great.



I probably didn't give it a fair trial. I got frustrated and tossed the software in the garbage.

... then for days afterward, I heard a soft voice emanating from the trash saying "Phil ... Phiiilll ... I'm afraid I can't speak much longer, Phil ..." :distress:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)

Never used a chat room and don't think I would like to, a forum conversation is good enough for me.  If I really wanted to chat with someone, I'd call them on the phone, no keyboard needed. nthego:


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 10, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never used a chat room and don't think I would like to, a forum conversation is good enough for me.  If I really wanted to chat with someone, I'd call them on the phone, no keyboard needed. nthego:


I have a slight speech impediment so I shy away from the phone.  I didn't get a cell phone until texting became popular, and my first cell phone had a keyboard because I knew I'd use texting way more than phoning.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 10, 2017)

That's a fine=looking six-pack, Sifu. If you can't get one by any other means (the beer is a clue), sculpt it with your razor.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 10, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> I have a slight speech impediment so I shy away from the phone.  I didn't get a cell phone until texting became popular, and my first cell phone had a keyboard because I knew I'd use texting way more than phoning.



I smoked heavily for too many years, wreaking havoc with my vocal cords. I never know if I'm going to be able to talk when I pick up the phone.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 12, 2017)

Years ago when AOL was king, my mom was really into the Senior Chat Rooms they had.   She had lots of chat buddies and it filled her time.   Fortunately, she was very cautious as far as giving out too much info, where she lived, etc.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 13, 2017)

Well, I joined Buzz50 and poked around it to figure out how it works.
They've recently gone thru an upgrade and lots of their help topics are now outdated.
I got flooded with Emails from them.
It's highly UK centric.
The chatting is a joke.   There seems to be 5-8 regulars and just a handful of others (at least at the times I went into their chat room).
The vast majority of the chat is simple 'how are you', 'what's new'...
The name of each chatter is very tiny, making keeping track of who said what a challenge which makes chatting less than enjoyable.


----------

